# Wash them up and put them away. I think the season is over.



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Looks like another season is in the books. It was 70 degrees the other day and I don’t see anything on the radar screen coming are way in my area. Wash them up and put them away. Your thoughts?


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I am on board. I never needed to use my two stage this winter. I handled the snow that we did get with my Toro 518 single stage. Strange winter not that I am complaining. 😎


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

can't clean them up or put them away till after the april fools snow that we usually get every year


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Pete826 said:


> Looks like another season is in the books. It was 70 degrees the other day and I don’t see anything on the radar screen coming are way in my area. Wash them up and put them away. Your thoughts?


thoughts

maybe so
maybe not


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I think you are right with the snow being over. Yesterday I took out my Yardmax and plowed a pile of snow cone slush for the last time this season. Everything gets put away in the next few weeks.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

If everyone aroind here puts their snowblowers away we might have a chance at snow. But the forecast says no. Technically we have a few quite a ways to go winter wise. But like 2012, we may have seen the last snow for the season.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Pete826 said:


> Looks like another season is in the books. It was 70 degrees the other day and I don’t see anything on the radar screen coming are way in my area. Wash them up and put them away. Your thoughts?


I'm all in, had a couple of 70* days early last week, 10 days forecast looks like in the 50s*-60s* for the most part. Then the April sun showers start. SB put away, bike is out.


----------



## RalphS (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm not chancing anything. We had the April Fool's Day storm back in '97. It was low 60s in Boston on March 31, then 24 inches the next day. We had about 30 inches in metro west.


----------



## model a lover (10 mo ago)

Another with the group, as with near 70 temps for days and nothing white in the 10 day, Saturday i power washed the honda hss928atd parked and covered it up, (only got to use it 3 times ) took out the walk behind mower, turned on the outside water and took the 74 LS 4 powered C3 vette for a short drive .( not far enough IMM, just far enough thanks to high-test prices 454's eat gas )


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My fleet is ready to go year-round .... 

Actually, off season is when I usually sell some.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

it was nice saturday so i washed and waxed drained the fuel and put it a way in the shed.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I tried to rinse the slush and brine off of mine before I put it away during the storm.
I think I finally got a solution to the issue, a simple watering can to rinse the bulk of it off.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Anytime it is above freezing I hose my blower, so it has been clean for many weeks now.

I will wait till I can see the extended forecast into April before changing it out for the mower.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Pete826 said:


> Your thoughts?


Even tho I still have 10" on the ground all my blowers are now done for this season. Gravel drive is clear with frost escaping more and more every day. Should we see another storm (more likely than not) it'll be delegated to the plow truck or 4 wheeler.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

chargin said:


> Anytime it is above freezing I hose my blower, so it has been clean for many weeks now.
> 
> I will wait till I can see the extended forecast into April before changing it out for the mower.



I think it was 27F out when I did it.
I store mine in a heated area, so as long as I could get a bulk of the slush off I was happy.

A hose never worked, they were always too stiff, and I didn't feel like dealing with it. But the watering can seemed to get the job done.

Leaving all of that salt in the grass will likely burn me later tho.....


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

They don't really get put away. Summer weather means freebee time and repair\mod time. Gotta get 'em ready for next year!


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

The snow is over here in Maryland for the season and I never got to use the snowblower. I leave the tank full and topped off, but turn off the shut-off valve and there is a drain screw to fully empty the carburetor. I'll charge the battery up in July, then let it sit until October.


----------



## denwood (10 mo ago)

Forecast for tomorrow...

_Cloudy. Snow mixed with ice pellets beginning late in the morning. Local snow and ice pellet amount 5 to 10 cm. Wind becoming east 30 km/h gusting to 50 in the morning. High zero. Wind chill near minus 10. UV index 1 or low._
Not in the clear yet!


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

AAAAAhhhhhh... Not yet.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i wonder if these winters of less and less snowfall for more and more people is going to reduce the market demand for the high end used and new blowers. who wants to see a $4000 Honda sitting in the garage for a couple of years when a nice $200 used one could do the trick.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I'll put mine into storage once the ground dries up a bit more but its not impossible to get more snow as its only March. In my lifetime I've seen snow here twice in early June and once in August but never July.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

I think the main snow falls are done around here. Just waiting for the last bit of snow in the backyard to melt off. My backyard is all mushy so waiting a bit before I put the blower in the shed.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Snow in June is rare here. Like once ever.
Tough area you got. We should get more snow days but lately you already know the story.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

rwh963 said:


> i wonder if these winters of less and less snowfall for more and more people is going to reduce the market demand for the high end used and new blowers. who wants to see a $4000 Honda sitting in the garage for a couple of years when a nice $200 used one could do the trick.



To me a good tool is like money in the bank. It's an investment not a waste.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

ChrisJ said:


> To me a good tool is like money in the bank. It's an investment not a waste.


reminds me of a massive ice storm here in the northeast around 2011. long term power outage. afterwards, so many people wired up for generators, bought generators, paid big bucks to install on-demand permanent generators. they never needed them. some hindsight there, and doesn't predict the future. however, i'm sure many of these people have not maintained these systems, so if they do need them, will they even work? i'd rather have a reliable $200 used blower ready to go rather than a several thousand dollar blower that rarely is needed. maybe next winter will be different!


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

rwh963 said:


> reminds me of a massive ice storm here in the northeast around 2011. long term power outage. afterwards, so many people wired up for generators, bought generators, paid big bucks to install on-demand permanent generators. they never needed them. some hindsight there, and doesn't predict the future. however, i'm sure many of these people have not maintained these systems, so if they do need them, will they even work? i'd rather have a reliable $200 used blower ready to go rather than a several thousand dollar blower that rarely is needed. maybe next winter will be different!


I'm sorry but I'm not understanding your post.
If you invest money in a machine it needs to be maintained.

I'm not sure why a $200 used snow blower is more reliable than a several thousand dollar one or why it would be used more often. That's just an odd comparison to me.

I have two backup generators. A 4kw gasoline one from 1992 and a natural gas 9kw portable one I built my self. Both will run perfect when ever I need them.

Keeping your equipment maintained isn't related to cost or how it where it was bought in my book.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I always give it until at least the second week of April before I call it quits.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

JJG723 said:


> I always give it until at least the second week of April before I call it quits.


What do you do with your machines at that point?

I just fill my tank up and put it away until the fall. In the fall I usually start it, get it hot and change the oil, grease things etc.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

ChrisJ said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not understanding your post.
> If you invest money in a machine it needs to be maintained.
> 
> I'm not sure why a $200 used snow blower is more reliable than a several thousand dollar one or why it would be used more often. That's just an odd comparison to me.
> ...


my original point is, if snowfall amounts are diminishing generally speaking, i wonder what impact it will have on peoples interest in "investing" in high end snow removal equipment. if you live on a lake that dries up due to climate change, but you still want a boat just in case, are you going to buy a new $25k boat, or a used $5k boat that you may actually never get to use your local lake. low cost electric blowers may come to dominate in areas that start to see consistently low snowfall amounts.

equipment should be maintained; however, we all know that many people buy all kinds of personal equipment other goods and badly neglect them.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

Not over in northern part of Ontario Canada.
Weather bulletin for 30 plus centimeters of snow and ice this Wednesday. 😂


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

ChrisJ said:


> What do you do with your machines at that point?
> 
> I just fill my tank up and put it away until the fall. In the fall I usually start it, get it hot and change the oil, grease things etc.


That's exactly what I do also. Keep the gas tank full, run the carburetor dry. This year now that I have the Kraken I'll be hooking that up to a battery minder. Then typically by mid September I start prepping the machines for the winter. Gives me plenty of time to get them ready. Plus working on them in the nicer weather is much more comfortable lol.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I do the bulk of all my restorations in the nice weather, as well as a good waxing .... I also fire up and run all my equipment throughout the year periodically, this way everything stays in proper operation and always at the ready.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

JJG723 said:


> That's exactly what I do also. Keep the gas tank full, run the carburetor dry. This year now that I have the Kraken I'll be hooking that up to a battery minder. Then typically by mid September I start prepping the machines for the winter. Gives me plenty of time to get them ready. Plus working on them in the nicer weather is much more comfortable lol.


I run the carbs dry every time I shut them down.
I actually started doing this after realizing when you cut ignition with a carb you leave a charge of fuel in the cylinder which just condenses and ends up in the oil etc.

So by starving it of fuel, I feel the contamination is less.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I wonder, is snowblower season ever "over"? To me a snowblower is just another tool that I use when needed. If I need a snowblower any time between now and next winter so be it. All I have to do is gas and go just as I would during the winter months. I'm certainly not going to leave it in the shed because its off-season.


----------



## Ariens72 (Dec 27, 2021)

When the snow is gone I will swap my snowblower auger out for the trac team rotary mower. My ariens gets used for snow blowing and mowing.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Hmm. With no thanks to Texas, we just got a weather alert here in S Ontario:


Texas low to bring a disruptive mix of snow, ice, rain and winds to parts of Ontario Wednesday - the type of precipitation you'll see depends on your location
Temperatures near zero will create a tricky wintry-mix, with the threat for freezing rain away from the lake and heavier rainfall in the southwestern regions
Higher elevations including the Niagara Escarpment and Dundalk Highlands will see the highest risk for ice accretion, slick roads and isolated power outages
Raw, east wind gusts of 50-70 km/h expected through Wednesday
Wintry mix for cottage country and far-eastern Ontario with 5-10 cm of snow forecast


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Not in Colorado. Historically, March is #1 for snow but April is #2.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm on the fence here on the eastern slopes of the Cascades in Oregon. As others share, snow season here has a lot of, um, variability. Happens in early September sometimes, others not until almost Christmas. Usually lasts until April, but we still get snow in June once in a while.

This year has been pretty much a bust as far as snow accumulations. Forecasters here seemed cautiously optimistic in January when were were "only" 30% below normal expected snowpack in the mountains. As January and February actually rolled on though, we saw very little more snow. As it looks right now, I think the "30% below normal" is more like "30% _of_ normal". Three days this week have forecast highs of 70º, no measurable precipitation at all in the two-week forecast right now either.

I pulled snow stakes last week, hoping to jinx our area and tempt the Goddess of Blizzards to punish me for my insolence, but so far no such luck. Maybe full spring storage prep is the logical next step. Then clean and wax the snow shovels and put them in storage; if that doesn't do it then I'm out of any more serious options. Maybe pull a summer car out of storage and get it ready for a spring show or something. Nothing tempts a blizzard quite as much as a show-clean car. My winter cars are close to show clean now though, and that obviously hasn't helped enough.

Maybe if I drive up into the mountains some and pee in the reservoir...


----------



## Shadowghst7 (11 mo ago)

Pete826 said:


> Looks like another season is in the books. It was 70 degrees the other day and I don’t see anything on the radar screen coming are way in my area. Wash them up and put them away. Your thoughts?


I’m going to keep on improving my 8HP Tecumseh. Bought it late for the game, but it will be receiving some much needed attention.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

I, put mine away, last week. If we do get a snow, it does not last on the ground long. about two days and it is gone. Not going to mess with it.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Need one more giant snowfall. Cause neighbors.


----------



## Old JD Guy (Dec 10, 2020)

In Minnesota the need for snow removal can extend into May.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Isn't that where they filmed Fargo? ....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

We call March around here "Miracle March" since usually good for 2-3 storms every year. This year zilch......a couple dustings.......a couple inches here and there but gone by 3 pm most times. 

Very disappointing winter.We did get between 100-200 inches in December so everyone's hopes were high but really nothing after Christmas. We still have plenty of snow since those storms but slowly melting away. 

It went from this to now starting to have bare patches in yard.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Old JD Guy said:


> In Minnesota the need for snow removal can extend into May.


Weather Underground is talking 9"+ this coming week already. I put about 5 of that sale ones away, but if the prediction is right I may need to make a quick buck on this snow fall.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

"Thank you, March, for putting the weather on Shuffle..."
- Jimmy Fallon


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Looking good going into April haven’t used the Honda for a couple of weeks! I‘m not putting it away yet. Here is a picture from April 5/2015. The banks are from the season but we still received heavy snow into the end of March 2015.
This year has been very different, the field is bare, no banks. Picked up the new Honda January 14 and bare have 21 hours on it. Other years that would be double the hours.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Curious about your deck railing. Here, we can't have more than 4" between any of the ballasters. Is it an optical illusion, or are your building codes different?


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

Need advice. I have a Honda 928. Is it alright to leave it with a full tank of gas with stabilizer added (but the carburettor drained and run dry), for the whole of the off season, or do I need to drain the fuel tank as well? Also it is better to change the oil at the end of the season or at the beginning of the season?


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

RIT333 said:


> Curious about your deck railing. Here, we can't have more than 4" between any of the ballasters. Is it an optical illusion, or are your building codes different?


The railing if built today would have to be 4 inches between. If the world prices of treated lumber hadn’t tripled I would have replaced both my decks after retirement December 2019. As it is I’m gambling the prices o down. Lol so far I’m losing that bet.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

In mid April of 2017 we got over 15" of heavy wet snow that spring. All I had at the time was my 5hp Yardmachine's 2 stage, Toro CCR 2000e and my 1st. Ariens ST-824 that was pretty big blower I got for free. The 1st. two blowers did ok but after I cranked up the RPM on the Airens it blew snow pretty good, that was until I busted the brass gear in the auger case on the last pass finishing up. Pulled the engine and scrapped it out. That 15" of snow was like concrete and you will see what fails for sure.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

It better be over, I'm not putting this back on for while.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

My snowblowers physically are still on station ready for duty. 

Me, mentally I am ready for spring.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Snowed today. But no accumulation. Still another month or two but not expecting any more real storms. If my back holds up enough maybe I will wax them. But I think I am done.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Expecting 2 to 4 inches Sunday and maybe 2 more on Monday so after that I will be changing the oil and summerizing my 3 blowers.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Living on the east coast, just like a box of chocolate, you never know what you’re going to get!
Yesterday was a beautiful 48F. Woke up to this!







j


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

A shot from May13/2020


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

The ground dried up enough to get the blower into the shed yesterday. It's quite possible we could get more snow this season but the chances I'll need to use it are very slim. My BIL north of Edmonton however appears to have got about the same amount as you.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Too warm here to get much worry of needing the machine again this season. Yes, we've had dumps into late spring in the past. Yes, I'm actually hoping that yesterday's storage prep will cause a massive snow dump.

Machine is cleaned, fuel drained, cylinder fogged, oil changed, new wax on everything, and the cover is sitting on the handles ready to go on when it's rolled into storage.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

It is going to be cold enough for snow here over the next 3 days here but none is in the forcaste. I remember a few surprise April 1st and St. Patrick day storms over the past few dacades. I am happy it won't snow but on the other hand i have one machine still for sale which a significant storm may help sell. All of the box stores have the lawn mowers out now.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> Curious about your deck railing. Here, we can't have more than 4" between any of the ballasters. Is it an optical illusion, or are your building codes different?


Some codes do not even require a rail if the height of the deck is under a certain height. My deck does not have any railing. It is about 12" off of the ground.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Some codes do not even require a rail if the height of the deck is under a certain height.


The 4" rule has more to do with baby's heads getting stuck and applies regardless of height above the ground...

_U.S. building codes mandate that balusters have no more than a 4-inch gap between them. This relatively tight amount of spacing still allows for visibility between spindles, but also stands as a safety measure to prevent small children from becoming stuck between spindles or from slipping through the balusters._​​_To make sure your baluster spacing is up to code, follow the best practice to include three balusters for every foot of railing. This will ensure that they are placed no more than 4 inches apart, although spindles can be placed from the center point, but not to exceed a 4-inch gap, depending on the aesthetic you want to achieve._​


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

tabora said:


> The 4" rule has more to do with baby's heads getting stuck and applies regardless of height above the ground...
> 
> _U.S. building codes mandate that balusters have no more than a 4-inch gap between them. This relatively tight amount of spacing still allows for visibility between spindles, but also stands as a safety measure to prevent small children from becoming stuck between spindles or from slipping through the balusters._​​_To make sure your baluster spacing is up to code, follow the best practice to include three balusters for every foot of railing. This will ensure that they are placed no more than 4 inches apart, although spindles can be placed from the center point, but not to exceed a 4-inch gap, depending on the aesthetic you want to achieve._​


Yes, i now recall hearing about that at one time. It makes sense. If you do not need and have a rail, it falls off your radar..


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Very cold here today and tomorrow. A little light snow in the air this morning. Weather people commenting about drought conditions in the near future due to lack of snowpack in some areas.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

The Q said:


> Expecting 2 to 4 inches Sunday and maybe 2 more on Monday so after that I will be changing the oil and summerizing my 3 blowers.


What a bust! Just a light dusting both days. Not even an inch. Changing the oil tomorrow.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

2-3 inches of new snow this morning!
Good deal for the Maple Syrup producers


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Acquaintances of ours who have since passed away several years ago would sometimes send us a bottle or two from their farm in Ontario. Good stuff. Nothing like pouring the real deal with a few pats of butter over a stack of hot pancakes. Of course a few strips of real skin-on smoked bacon rounded out the meal. 👍


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

No substitute for real maple syrup.
I remember as a kid we had a class trip out to one of the local farms who made maple syrup from tapping the sugar maple trees in their large bush lot.
They had a out building in the woods with a large wood fired evaporator. The smell of the wood smoke mixed with the evaporator process was wonderful. Tasting the sweet sap and hot freshly made syrup was a real treat for us kids.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

That sounds familiar. They probably did it the same way. I would have liked to have made the trip out there but never made it unfortunately.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

when we were kid we were taken over to island lake conservation to learn about maple syrup. pretty sure they still do that and it is likely going on around now. my dads friend also used to make some. had a whole bay in his farm shop dedicated to boiling maple syrup. i think my best memory of maple syrup was when i made my own at my own at my grandparents. spent all day boiling down the sap i had collected. burnt so much wood in that 1 day that the ambers were still glowing the next morning and all i got was about 2 cups of syrup lol. been wanting to do some more but don't know anyone with enough large trees to collect sap from


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

When I was at Sam's Club I saw that they have Canada-produced Member's Mark Maple Syrup (32 oz.) for only $10.78 = $0.34/oz

Member's Mark 100% Pure Maple Syrup is an all-natural sweetener with a unique, exquisite flavor and rich, bourbon-like amber color


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

After all that work I bet those 2 cups were the best you've ever tasted though.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

haha it was. i pretty much spent all day walking between the wood shed and the firepit. you definitely require a lot of sap to make very little syrup. it always looks like a lot till you boil it down. i think it may have taken at least 15-20 liters of sap to make that very little syrup. i remember collecting sap all week and that was all i got.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

tabora said:


> When I was at Sam's Club I saw that they have Canada-produced Member's Mark Maple Syrup (32 oz.) for only $10.78 = $0.34/oz
> 
> Member's Mark 100% Pure Maple Syrup is an all-natural sweetener with a unique, exquisite flavor and rich, bourbon-like amber color


I don't grocery shop so I'm not up on prices but a quick look online at London Drugs shows a 250ml tin for $11.99 CDN. That's quite a difference. Made in Que. apparently. A grocery store would likely be less but still...


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

I used to buy from stores but not now. I was fortunate to work with a fellow who acquired a sugar bush as a hobby. He was a young engineer years ago now he's moved on to managing a department. His hobby is maple producing syrup! I but 3-4 Liters a year. He grows, improves and streamlines his operation every year. Last year he purchased a new evaporator! I make sure I get his darker richer syrup. I'll post a picture of the open bottle I have. I freeze it as per his recommendation.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Just wondering...is maple syrup priced depending on where the trees grew, similar to how wine or coffee is priced depending on where the grapes or coffee beans are grown?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i doubt where the trees grew would effect thing too much. i think the bigger determining factor would be how much it costs to produce the syrup plus enough markup to make some money to upgrade or replace equipment as needed. even someone doing it as a hobby would likely want to at least break even or make enough money to repair or replace stuff as needed without all the money coming directly out of your pocket.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

This is last years bottle, it is thicker, darker and more of a richer flavour than the lighter syrup I’ve boughten over the years. The picture doesn’t do it justice.


----------



## Ski-Patroller (Dec 29, 2021)

It was 75 deg in Portland last week and then old man winter came back with an April surprise. Portland had snow Sunday night, and some is forecast for tonight. We got 12-18" at our Cabin in the past week, and Timberline got 36"+ Portland really hasn't gotten much but above 1000 feet it is significant.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Mar 21, 2022 Deezlfan stated: 

AAAAAhhhhhh... Not yet.


Told ya so.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

we have 8 inches and another 8-18 inches coming.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Upper Michigan is still taking snow as well. As of 4/16, the season is at 316.6, and more has fallen since that report. No challenge to the 78/79 record, but likely a top 5 year!


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I am tempted to wash mine up and start the mint process. Then again it might snow so I will have to sit and overeat on the couch. Darn rationalizations


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Just wondering...is maple syrup priced depending on where the trees grew, similar to how wine or coffee is priced depending on where the grapes or coffee beans are grown?


Actually it is more like the way they price olive oil. The lighter colored syrup that comes at the beginning of the boil is worth more than the dark syrup that comes at the tail end of the season.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Washed, waxed and summerized my three


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

tadawson said:


> Upper Michigan is still taking snow as well. As of 4/16, the season is at 316.6, and more has fallen since that report. No challenge to the 78/79 record, but likely a top 5 year!


3 more inches 4/20 - 319.6 so far at this point . . .


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

deezlfan said:


> Actually it is more like the way they price olive oil. The lighter colored syrup that comes at the beginning of the boil is worth more than the dark syrup that comes at the tail end of the season.


I always wait for the later darker syrup. I specifically ask my supplier for it. I find it has a richer maple flavour.
Call me crazy but that’s what I prefer.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

It's all personal preference light or dark. I was only referencing the way it's priced. 

My grandfather had 50+ acres on a steep side hill and sold thousands and thousands of gallons of sap to a local producer for many years. Had a small hobby pan for personal use. I can't stand the stuff personally, as I prefer the wild blueberry syrup my grandma would make every summer.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have to laugh when people are SCREAMING that their plow services are running late.....anything over 3 inches they have to come.
2 days later all the roads and driveways were melted after 7-8 inches.


----------



## RalphS (Jan 10, 2022)

We should be getting a surprise snowstorm in Mass this week, because I finally put the two Ariens away, took the snow tires off the car, and got the lawnmower running.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

I think your safe now Ralph. Enjoy the summer and your ready to rock and roll next season.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

It ain't over til the fat lady sings....


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> It ain't over til the fat lady sings....
> View attachment 194077


I remember running some roads that looked like that after storms in the Northeast. Keep on Truckin' 😎
That is a lot of snow.
I wonder why the car? Looks like some pipe on the roof?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> I wonder why the car? Looks like some pipe on the roof?


Snowboards, maybe?


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Snowblowers washed and put away but Pellet stove still cranking. Cold and damp day for May 6th. oh well 80s by the end of next week. That’s the way we roll.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Today....and last night 3-4 new inches. could pull out the 621 but too lazy.
Gonna be cold for next 3 days then gonna be in 70's.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> It ain't over til the fat lady sings....
> View attachment 194077


I lived in Incline Village in the mid 1990's, commissioning geothermal power plants in the area including one at 431 and 395 just south of Reno. The "commute" for that project was over Mt. Rose Highway, which looked a lot like this picture during the winters. My first few drives were in the summer, and the hint of things to come was the 24' tall snow stakes lining the highway over the top.

I kept a few days of kit in the car, but only had a couple days when that road was closed, forcing the drive around to I80. Good times!


----------



## rumstove (Jan 27, 2020)

I looked at my snowblowers in the garage today and I miss getting to use them. All I can wonder is why I get such a kick out of firing up the snowblower but I hate dragging out the lawnmower to cut grass. Only five more months of waiting.


----------

